# 1st time FET cycle buddies please



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi everyone i take my first buserelin injection tomorrow and would love some cycle buddies to get me through the journey. This is my 1st FET and really dont know what to expect xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well first injection went well so now i have started the FET journey. Is there anyone else started or starting soon? Xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Tw1nk,

How are you? I think we were on the May/June cycle thread together  

I'm starting a natural FET cycle in 2 weeks for our 1 frostie so if all goes well, transfer will be the end of Nov roughly. How about you? It would great if we were around the same time! I've had an endo scratch so hoping that'll help. Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi pipmunk yes i was on the may/june thread with you. Hope you are ok? I am on a medicated FET looking at ET about the 18th of November so we will be pretty much around the same time. I also have one little frostie so hopefully they will both thaw nicely. It is really good to hear from you xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm well thanks hun - I'm glad I found your thread! How are you feeling about it all? I am up and down but looking forward to giving our frostie a go and getting my positivity back.  Not sure what to expect with a natural cycle - it's very odd not taking the drugs! How long do you need to DR for? Hope you're feeling ok so far and no side effects. 

The 18th will be here in no time  I think I'll have my transfer about 27th or 28th but will depend on af and when I ovulate.

Keeping everything crossed for both our little frosties! xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am too feeling up and down about it all. The buserelin injections have been going ok with no side effects so that is good. Im just waiting for my AF to arrive so i can go onto the next step of progynova tablets plus the injections. I would have liked to have done a natural cycle but my periods are all over the place. They gave me a guess of the 18th for transfer but it really all depends on how i react to the drugs really. I do wish that I had more than 1 little frostie as an insurance policy incase one didnt thaw, but i suppose i have to put all my faith into this little one xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi I start my natural FET in November - today I had my endometrial scratch and all being well my period will come on Sunday and then I take it from there. I am going for a natural cycle with all immunes.
I have 3 frozen embryos

What are the grades of your embryos?
Have you tried a FET? I am slightly concerned with success rates but I have everything crossed    xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi both,

Tw1nk, I know what you mean - it's difficult with just one frostie as there is the worry about the thaw but if I remember rightly you have a blast I think? I have a blast too so hopefully they will both do well - let's think positively! The thaw rate these days is really high so keeping everything crossed for us xx

Rome10, that's great that you have three! How was your endo scratch? I had mine at the beginning of this cycle and it was bloody painful but I think it was because they had speculum issues - oh the glamour   I felt fine once home though. My blasto is 3 or 4bb I think so quite an early blast. I'm taking it as it comes and hoping for the best. Xx

I've just had an acupuncture session and am completely shattered now - going home to put my feet up   x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

The scratch was fine- it was over within a minute or two - I took pain killers
before I went in!!! -hoping that was numbed any pain!!!

My embryos are 4AA, 4BB and 4BA
Just    they thaw!!! that is the first hurdle!!

XX


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi rome good look with your FET. Three frozen embies is fantastic. My clinic dont rate the frozen embies but they did say it was a really good one and that they only freeze ones that they believe will survive the thaw. This is my first FET. I wouldnt worry about success rates as i believe if it is going to happen it will. Do you do any preparation for natural FET? Xx 

Pupmunk yes mine was a blast too. Fingers crossed for all of us and hope november is a lucky month for us all xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi

I am going weekly to accupunture- taking pregnacare, omega 3, vitamin D and aspirin. 

Also eating healthy and cutting back caffeine
That is all I can really do! and relax!!! (easier said than done!!)
X


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi girls,

I'm doing acupuncture too, some gentle exercise, pregnacare  etc. I'm also taking spirulina for the omega 3,6 and 9 and no caffeine and alcohol (well, am having the odd glass of red for another week or so then knuckling down for the cycle!)

Rome, what dose of vit d are you taking and how much aspirin if you don't mind me asking? I was thinking of vit d too but wasn't sure on the dose. How often do you take the aspirin? 

Tw1nk, you're so right re: grading - if they are good enough to freeze then we're in with a good chance!  

Xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi. I've been taking baby aspirin every night for past month. My consultant today recommended that I take it. I'm just taking standard one a day vitamin d. I'm trying to be as healthy as possible and not think about it! Xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
I'm currently going through my first FET too, natural cycle and praying my one little embryo survives the thaw then I'm due for transfer on Friday, feeling really nervous at the fact it could be all over before we've even had a transfer but trying to remain positive.


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

pipmunk and rome i have not been offered the scratch at my clinic, it will be interesting to see if it helps. I am taking pregnacare and havent had caffeine in the past year xx

tinks good luck for friday hope everything goes well. I too am trying to remain positive but there is doubt in the back of my mind that it wont survive the thaw xx


----------



## Tinks27 (May 31, 2011)

Another one that has also had the scratch in preparation for this FET, read so many positive things I really hope it's the 'miracle' we need, we're also using embryo glue with transfer.



Tw1nk82 said:


> pipmunk and rome i have not been offered the scratch at my clinic, it will be interesting to see if it helps. I am taking pregnacare and havent had caffeine in the past year xx
> 
> tinks good luck for friday hope everything goes well. I too am trying to remain positive but there is doubt in the back of my mind that it wont survive the thaw xx


thanks, it feels a little extra scary with only have one frozen embryo doesn't it?


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope the scratch works for you i have also read good things on it. It is very scary as waiting for the thaw and what happens is out of our control. Hope it is good news for you on friday xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info Rome - I'm trying to relax too. I do feel a bit more relaxed his time in comparison to my fresh cycle but it might be because I still have a few weeks until thaw / transfer so I'm sure the fretting will set in soon! 

Tinks27, best of luck for Friday - will keep everything crossed for you. I've heard good things about embryo glue, I hope it works for you.

Tw1nk, I think they just suggested endo scratch for me as they think it's an implantation issue - I've had full immunes tested which were OK so it will be interesting to see if this makes a difference, worth a shot anyway.

I'm going out to dinner with friends tonight so will to have to think of a reason for not drinking that won't result in them asking if I'm preggo. We were quite open about the process last time but this time I'd rather keep the pressure off and only tell a few people. What are you guys doing about telling people this time round? xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi 
I don't know whether or not the scratch helps but it cant help to have it done. Although I don't have a problem with implantation _ I just cant keep the baby   

All we can do now is   our embryos thaw and sit tightly!
XX


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk i have tried to keep it quite this time around as i think when people know it is added pressure and i find it hurts too much to tell everyone when it fails. With regards to not drinking can you not tell them you are on antibiotics or something. It really winds me up when people just assume you are pregnant when you dont drink. We are going to a bonfire party on saturday and my excuss is that i am driving xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree Tw1nk, we're going to keep it as quiet as possible too as telling everyone about the bfn last time was horrible - too much pressure. I also hate it when people ask - drives me mad! I will go down the antibiotics route I think and hope everyone gets the hint! Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

How is everyone doing? i have been on these buserelin injections since the 22nd and still no period. They say you are supposed to get one within 10 days. I rang the clinic and they said see how i go and ring them on Monday. If i still havent had a period they will try to get me started. Do any of you have any tips at getting your period to come? xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Tw1nk, Hi all,

Hope you're all doing well.

Has AF showed up now *Tw1nk*? I've only just checked in so sorry for the late reply. Fingers crossed that it's arrived now. I'm due on this weekend so will then be in the FET cycle, it'll be good to get started.

We are kind of keeping our options open as if this doesn't work we would move clinics so I had my NK tests done at a new clinic. We went in yesterday to go through the results and although they were all just about OK - they were borderline so I've been prescribed steroids to take with my FET. We haven't decided whether to do it yet but I expect we will. It was a bit of a shock as they'd said they were all fine on the phone! But I guess they are really, I think its just a precaution.

*Tinks27*, how did the thaw and ET go? Hope all is OK and went well xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi pipmunk AF turned up last night so start tablets tomorrow. I go for a scan on the 20th then depending on that either transfer on the 27th or 29th so a bit later thenn they predicted so looks like we will be transfering at similar times xx


----------



## emz2402 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining. The past couple of months have been a hell of a journey it was my first ICSI and was unfortunately a BFN 3 weeks ago and was surprised at how badly I took it. I had my follow up appointment today expecting to be able to start my FET in the new year but was told I'd start it as soon as my next period begins in 2 weeks time. I was a bit shocked it would be that soon but happy the ball is rolling again! It will be a natural FET so will know before Xmas if it has worked, it'll either be the best Xmas present in the world or I'll be having a very large Xmas drink.

Em xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Em im sorry for your bfn. How exciting that you can start your FET so soon. How many have you got frozen? Xx


----------



## emz2402 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Tw1nk, I overstimulated so I ended up with 18 eggs fertilised. I had two transferred and they managed to freeze 3, I had hoped for more especially because of the pain I went through but I'm not going to complain at getting 3, hoping at least 2 can survive   xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you im sure you will be fine. Im putting all my faith in my one little one i have frozen xx


----------



## emz2402 (Aug 24, 2013)

All it takes is one little fighter, good luck to you! xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks Em xx


----------



## missndy (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey ladies; may i join you? My story goes like this... in may i did my ICSI which was a BFP turned out it was an ectopic; i already had one tube when i decided to do the ICSI. Now the only way we can conceive is through IVF. we had however frosties 4 excellent 8 cells. I am going to start a medicated FET. I am currently down regulating with contraceptives and will soon start Fostimon on Day 21. I am currently on day 8  long way to go i know. 

I am also just   they all thaw as we are hoping to put them all back... yep my clinic is that generous  if all goes well i will be transferring in the middle of December. I look forward to chatting to you ladies and going through this tough journey with you


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

missndy it wont be long until day 21 and transfer day will be here before you know it. It would be fantastic if all your embies thaw and you get to have them all put back xx


----------



## janey751975 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey all, I hope you don't mind me joining you! 

We started IVF a few months ago but unfortunatey due to me over reacting to stimms and producing 35 eggs all embryo's had to be frozen as I was too poorly to carry on. We had ICSI in the end and there are 24 embryos in the freezer waiting but they are all day 1. I was very disappointed at the time but in hindsight I am glad now because we want to have the best chance at this. So I had a bleed after the EC but they don't count that at as a proper AF, I am now waiting for AF again (Day 35 today) then on December AF I can start treatment so downregging for a medicated FET! I guess transfer will be mid-late January, we are getting married on 3rd May so it's all very exciting! LOL!! 

Anyway nice to meet you all and I wish you lots of luck with your journey. xx


----------



## Tillyk2603 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey Ladies,

Would you mind if i joined you?  Posting on a forum is a first for me but after getting a BFN after my second IVF cycle yesterday I'm feeling like i could really do with some support from people who really know what its like.  I'm obviously so sad about yesterday but am lucky enough to have 3 frosties so I'm hoping i might be able to join you ladies in having a FET soon although I'll wait to see what they say during my follow up appointment next week.

I was pretty clueless about the whole FET process but after reading your posts I feel I've already learnt a little bit more about it so thank you for that.

I also wondered how you all cope with juggling all the treatments and appointments with work.  I'm fortunate enough to work part time but still find it a struggle always getting in late and trying to make up my hours.  How do you all find this?

Thanks and i wish all of you the very best of luck xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

janey im sorry that you over stimmed on your last cycle but wow 24 embies in the freezer is fantastic. I find that FET is a lot kinder on the body with less drugs xx

Tillyk sorry for your bfn hun it sucks and i know the feeling. I hope your appointment next week goes well and that you can start your FET real soon. There is a lot less appointments for a FET cycle so less time off work. At the moment I have still managed to keep it all a secret from my boss where as with a fresh cycle i had to let him know for all of my appointments xx


----------



## Tillyk2603 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Tw1nk82,

Thanks for your message and it's good to know the process doesn't involve as many appointments. How have you been feeling on the drugs?  

I've got everything crossed for you ladies having a FET - it will be amazing for you and also very inspiring if it all works. Good luck!

Also interesting to read your comments about drinking / not drinking with friends etc. think I'm going to enjoy a couple tonight but it's a good idea to use the antibiotic thing as excuse when I need it. 

Look forward to hearing how you all get on and how you feel along the way. 

Tillyk x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi ladies how is everyone doing? xx


----------



## Ginaw1401 (Dec 22, 2011)

Help!!!
After having our beautiful daughter 10 weeks ago by DE (fresh cycle) we have booked to go back in April to have our 2 frozen embryos transferred.
I am currently going through early menopause so do not have regular periods. Last time I took the BCP for 33 days, had the Decapeptyl injection 2 days before I finished and started AF 3 days later which is when I started the Estrogen.
I have just had the treatment plan for next year and all the clinic has said is to start estrogen on the first day of my period!

Surely I should follow the same protocol as last time as my cycles are so unpredictable?

We have booked our flights already as they are cheap when booked in advance. I have everything charted from last time so have counted back and know when I need to start everything so that FET can be timed.

Do you agree with my logic??


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Lots of new posts as I've been useless for a few weeks! Best of luck to you all and hugs to those with BFNs  . Hopefully these lovely frosties will bring a wave of BFPs to the thread.

Tw1nk, how are you doing hun? Do you have a date for transfer? I've had my LH surge now and am having my transfer on Monday. Keeping everything crossed that the thaw goes well, feeling the pressure of having just the one but what will be will be. Hope all is well with you Xxx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind me joining too. Just got ET date of next Monday. Very nervous and overwhelmed. After BFN for 1st IVF we ended up with just one frostie (from 21 eggs collected, so a bit of a shock), and feeling really anxious about it all. Keep worrying about the thaw etc, and with just one it feels like our last chance. We are FF couple and no NHS funding in our area for us, so having to fund ourselves. Really need some positivity and reassurance! This is bloody hard isn't it?!


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing ok?

pipmunk so exciting that your transfer is on monday hope ur little one thaws ok xx

martinim also good luck for you on monday is yours a medicated on natural FET? xx

I go for my scan tomorrow then they will let me know when my transfer will be next week. I agree with you ladies that this is so hard when we only have one frozen and it can go either way. I hope that all of us go on to have successful transfers next week then successful bfps   xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Tw1nk! Yes it's medicated but we didn't have to do the downregging, so just started progynova on day 2 of AF and then start cyclogest tomorrow for 6 days until ET on Monday. Then go on to Gestone injections and Clexane (not looking forward to that!)

Fingers crossed for all. Hope to see lots of happy news.

xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

martinim i think it is funny how clinics do it all different ways for the same thing. I have been doing buserelin and progynova then after tomorrow they will tell me when to stop the buserelin and start the cyclogest. If you dont mind me asking what is gestone and clexane for? xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

DW (who is the one having the treatment) developed OHSS and ended up in hospital after 1st round, and then bled before OTD. They said gestone is to replace cyclogest so they can be sure she is getting the right amount, as she shouldn't have bled before test. Because of the OHSS, they want her to have Clexane as it is a blood thinner which will make sure blood flows around the uterus properly.

Its so difficult that each clinic seems to do its own thing - it makes it so hard to get answers as everyone's experience is so different!


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

It is difficult when clinics all do different things but atleast we can all come on here and someone has been through the same and has the answers. It is also helps for me that there are other people who only have one frozen embie and understand the stresses of will it thaw ok or not xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Tw1nk, best of luck with your scan tomorrow - hope all goes well and you get your ET date sorted. It's horrible waiting to have that confirmed isn't it.

Martinim - we'll be having ET on the same day! Hope it goes well for you and your wife.

Part of me wishes I was taking some Cyclogest to give me a bit of progestrone support as it'll be cd20 when I have transfer (fingers crossed) which is later than I thought - it'll be just my luck to start spotting or something! Agh always something to worry about! Xx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to say hi and good luck - I think I was on the same cycle thread as Pipmunk and Twink82 in May/June, nice to see some familiar names.

I will be having an FET cycle soon, I'm waiting for my next period which is due beginning of December.  After my BFN in June I just went on a bit of a comfort eating binge, put on a load of weight, so I've been working hard to get it back off.  I was expecting to begin our FET cycle this month, but when I called on the first day of my period and we worked out dates, transfer would have been during their Xmas shutdown, so I'm having to wait another month!  

Janey, I think we may have transfer at similar dates  bit of a waiting game at the mo!

Anyway, good luck for your scan Twink, and for ET Martinim and Pipmunk.  

xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Olive hope you are ok hun. I also went on a bit of a binge after our bfn and only just managed to get back to my original weight. Im sorry that you couldnt start your cycle this period but your next one will be here before you know it. Will you be doing a medicated or natural? I wish you success for this cycle xx

pipmunk atleast without the progesterone support everything with your FET is all natural as if you have conceived naturally. It will all be fine xx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey hun,
Thankyou  I decided that it was fates way of saying that I need another month to lose a bit more weight and then start again at (maybe just over) my original weight.  Will be having a medicated cycle - to be honest feel new to it all again after not thinking anything IVF for a few months, plus the FET is a bit different too isn't it.  Need to get my head around the drugs/dates etc.  Just glad to be back in the game, nearly!  xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Olive, Hope you're well - it's good to see another familiar face   I found it v hard after our bfn too but am glad I had a bit if a break before this FET. Wishing you the best of luck xx

You're right Tw1nk, I'm just inventing stuff to worry about I think. Roll on Monday and then at least I'll know a bit more. Will be thinking of you today, hope the scan goes well xx

Ginaw1401, congratulations on your DD! I'm  no expert but would agree with your logic - have you raised it with your clinic? Best of luck xx

Hope everyone else is doing well and keeping positive xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Ladies so scan went good today lining at 10mm and triple lining which apparently is what they are expecting. So my transfer is next wednesday so two days after yous pipmunk and martinim. So let next week be the best week for thawing embies   xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

That's great news Tw1nk, really glad that all went well for you. Roll on next week  xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks pipmunk next week couldnt come soon enough xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great news Tw1nk 😄 Oh let's hope next week is lucky for all of us!

xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk and martinim just wanted to say good luck tomorrow and praying ur little embies survive the thaw. Let me know how it goes. Wednesday couldnt come soon enough for me. Heres hoping we will all be in the 2ww together xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you Tw1nk, it's nerve wracking waiting isn't it. I'll only get a call from the hospital if it's bad news so hoping not to hear anything! Very odd just turning up and hoping for the best. My transfer isn't until 4pm tomorrow - looking forward it being over now. Hope you're doing well, not long to go now   xx

Martinim, hope it all goes well tomorrow - will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

It is all so nerve wracking   i really do hope that you dont get a phonecall tomorrow and that everything goes smoothly. My clinic ring on the morning either way so i will know if transfer is in the afternoon or if i can drown my sorrows on the same day. Will be thinking of you both tomorrow xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Tw1nk and pipmunk. Very nervous wait for us too! Going to cinema to take our minds off it!

Our clinic will call tomorrow either way too and provisionally booked in for 12:30. Will update tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed for you pipmunk xx
Tw1nk, not long now   xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Tw1nk  

Great idea to go to the cinema Martinim! We're going to do a bit if pottering about town and a walk to keep busy. 

It's good that your clinics both call either way, I'd much rather that so that you know where you are. Diversion tactics a plenty over the next few weeks for us all! Xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

No thaw for us. So angry and devastated. Square one again


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Martinim i am so sorry for you xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Martinim, I am so sorry hun. Look after each other and take lots of time to cry, shout, rage. Wishing you all the best for your next go and sending hugs    . Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk how did your thaw go? xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Tw1nk,

Thaw went well thanks - it was 90% and the little guy has started to expand again and gone up a grade so we're so relieved. We had a bit of a palaver during the transfer as it stayed in the catheter after the first shot so we had to go again! Nightmare situation but it's firmly in place now, lining was nice and thick so just keeping everything crossed now  

How are you doing? What time are you booked in on Weds? Hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Im glad the thaw went well for you. When is your test day? Hopefully i will join you on wednesday. They will phone in the morning and if alls well transfer will be in the afternoon. I am so anxious about it all xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Tw1nk, OTD is 7th December but I'll know by the 4th as I have no progesterone support so if it's unsuccessful, AF will arrive on 4th or 5th latest. So nerve wracking but going to enjoy being PUPO until then 

The waiting is just horrible isn't it and with the FET there is the thaw to contend with but you have a lovely strong blastocyst and there's every chance he/she will be coming home with you soon.   I know it's horrible waiting so let me know if you need to chat. Are you working this week? Rubbish as it is, it's quite good to take your mind off it all I guess. Just tomorrow to get through then it'll be ET day for you. Are you working through the 2ww this time or having some time off? Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope that your AF is a no show   I am working this week but going to take wed thurs and fri off then back to it. What about you? There will be no looking at me on wednesday until I get that phone call xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Hun. That's good to have 5 days to chill out, I took loads of time off last time but this time just today and tomorrow. Then working in the office on Thursday and from home on Friday - wanted to break it up
a bit. How are you doing today? Xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck for tomorrow Tw1nk. Everything crossed for you xx

Pipmunk, how are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so nervous for tomorrow you wouldnt believe it. Martinim hope you are doing ok? xx Pipmunk hope you are good today xx

I will let you know how i get on tomorrow xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Martinim, I'm ok thank you - how are you both doing? X

Tw1nk, best of luck for today - keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi ladies thanks for the good luck messages they worked. Our little embie survived the thaw and started multiplying again which the embryologist said it was the best we could hope for. I am on cloud nine after all the stress. Hope i get my bfp from this one xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay! That's great Tw1nk I've been thinking of you today. It's brilliant that it started growing again, mine did too which is such a relief isn't it. Rest up over the next few days and I've got everything crossed for you. When's your OTD? xx


----------



## Martinim82 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yay! Great news Tw1nk, so pleased for you. Praying for both you and Pipmunk for BFP. Think happy PUPO thoughts girls!!

We are getting there slowly but surely. We are both swinging from rage to exhaustion to tears! It's a roller coaster. We're going to take a break from everything for a couple of months and try to enjoy Christmas and new year. We'll start the whole wonderful process again then, once we have had some breathing space. 

Anyway, congrats so far and everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

pipmunk my OTD date they gave me is the 6th which feels like an eternity. hope the 2ww is good to you xx

martinim it is all a rollercoaster and not a nice thing for us all to go through. Both take some time for yourselves and try to enjoy christmas all fresh to start the new year xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Pipmunk how is the 2ww going. I have just had a small amount of red blood when i wiped. I am so hoping that it could be implantation bleeding but it could also have been from the transfer yesterday. This all plays with your mind   Xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Tw1nk, 

I really hope it's implantation bleeding for you - how are you feeling? I have had a few twinges low down on and off but not sure whether that's related. It's so difficult to tell and  I'm trying not to think about it but it's hard isn't it! Your OTD is before mine even though your ET was 2 days later - my clinic have really late OTD's though, I remember that from last time. I'll test on 3rd I think as that's the day AF is due and I'll be out of patience by then! I hate testing as have never had a positive so am really hoping this will be our time. Eeek!

I went back to work today and it was really stressful. I tried to take it easy but am really glad that I'm working from home tomorrow. Have you been taking it nice and easy? Xx

Martinim,  it's such a rollercoaster and I remember the mood swings vividly. One minute you're planning ahead and feeling positive then the unfairness of it all hits you like a bus. Enjoying Christmas and New Year is a great plan, wishing you all the best for the new year - will keep fingers and toes crossed for you and sending lots of positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

pipmunk how is the 2ww treating you? i think i am going slightly mad this time around. I think it is because i so much want it to happen for us this time and I cant bare to think about a negative  xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Tw1nk,

It's not fun is it. I had a cold over the weekend which wasn't great as I was worried it'd affect my chances. It's also so close to when my af is due so although I was doing ok - I'm now feeling the pressure! I have never had a BFP so just need to keep reassuring myself that there's every chance it will happen one day and hopefully sooner rather than later!  

How are you doing? Are you going to test early or hold out? I really hope it's the best news for us both xxxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I'm half way through my 2ww after a 1st time FET last Tuesday.  I didn't join any cycle buddy threads as wanted to be as low key as possible this time, because of all the previous BFNs.  Trouble is I'm now in a bit of a muddle as I'm having cramps/backache and have nobody to chat to about it.  Are any of you experiencing the same?  I'm panicking over every twinge now thinking AF is about to arrive.  Arrghhhh!

xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk i hope you are feeling better after your cold. This 2ww is a killer. I want to know the outcome but dont know if i can test early or not as i really dont want to see another bfn. Will you test early? xx

Kirsty welcome   i know how you feel. i havent joined any cycle buddies this time as i didnt want to see another bfn on the first page. I too have had cramps the day after transfer for two days then nothing until this morning when i got cramps again. I have also had a bad back on my right side and my belly feels like i have pulled a muscle like i have done too many situps. i hate this 2ww over analysing evey symptom hoping it is pregnancy signs. xx

I hope we all get our bfps this coming week   xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Tw1nk, I might do a sneaky test tomorrow as AF is due over the next day or so and I'll be 14 days past ov, 8 post 5 day transfer tomorrow - what do you think? Too early? I'm scared as have such a fear of negative tests as I know we all do. I've had a few funny pains today and did on Saturday too but it might be all in my mind! I hate the 2ww, I was feeling calm and even positive last week but it's all change today.

Welcome Kirsty, the 2ww does crazy things to your sanity doesn't it?! From what I've read, there is no hard and fast rule about cramps but they do seem to be a good thing for a lot of people. I hope it turns out well for you. When's your OTD and when are you going to test? 

Nearly there ladies! Xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk it is totally up to you if you test tomorrow but i know what you mean about a negative test. my clinic say at 9dp 5dt is ok. on the cycle i got a bfp i tested 8dp 5dt .I think i think i will do a test on the morning of the 6th as that is when i am booked in for my blood test. Argh im glad that we have people to talk to as we are going through this as i am going slightly mad   xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Tw1nk, I think waiting until 9dp 5dt is probably best. At least I'll reduce the risk of a false negative and if AF stays away that'll boost my resolve! I hate this bit! Will you be 9dp 5dt on 6th? I really hope you get a positive Hun xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk yeah i will be 9dp 5dt on the 6th. I really gope you get your bfp too hun xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning girls,

Thanks for the warm welcome and sorry for gate-crashing your thread half-way through!

This waiting really does mess with your head and makes you analyse every symptom. I'm not this crazy with mild stomach cramps any other time... but it seems to send me demented during a cycle!

At least if you are both feeling odd pains as well we are all in the same boat.

*Pipmunk*... my blood test day is Friday the 6th (same as Tw1nk)... or HPT on the 8th. Think I'll POAS Friday to be honest... if AF doesn't arrive by then. I'll be 10dp 5dt then. Terrifying. I think you should get a correct result testing 9dp 5dt to be honest... that's 14dpo. I wish you all the luck in the world if you are testing this morning.
*
Tw1nk82*... I'm going to do the same as you I think and test on Friday at home. I still think my period will arrive by then and it will be all over by Friday though. You start this journey with so much hope and positivity... by this point it's knocked out of you! Let's hope by the end of the week we'll have some happy news to share.

xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Argh ladies i think i am going mad. Havent had any cramps today so convinced it hasnt worked. Im thinking to myself as i am typing why would cramps be a good thing and surely no cramps would mean AF was coming surely. Argh it is driving me mad   Xx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Isn't it typical...  when we have cramps we don't want them..  and when we don't have cramps we want them!  Sod's law.

I don't think anything conclusive can be deduced by cramping...  some women have them and get a BFP, others a BFN..  and vice versa.  We are all different and have different symptoms or none at in a lot of cases.  I think the main early symptom is a missed period and then all the other things follow on from that.  No cramps has got to a good thing because AF isn't on it's way yet!  But you can talk yourself into most things for and against.

Unfortunately most early symptoms can also be put down to premenstrual symptoms as well.  As if it couldn't get any more cruel?!  Hang in there hun!  Don't give up.

xxx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi ladies,

*Tw1nk* it's mad isn't it? As Kirsty says, I just don't think cramps are a definitive measure of good or bad news as they could be happening either way which is very unhelpful I know! You have a lovely top quality blast on board and every chance of an exciting outcome. Sending some positive vibes your way  Xx

*Kirsty*, it's great that you've joined us as we can help eachother through the last few days of cray cray . Good idea to test on Friday - 10dpt 5dt is a good time as it should be accurate. Xx

AFM, I'm trying to ignore all my "symptoms" as they are probably just AF. Got some v mild low down back ache today but no spotting. I'd be due on this eve so I usually have some kind of light spotting a day before but nothing yet. I feel positive but also just like AF is going to arrive so it's impossible to call - gah!!!  Xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you ladies i am glad i have you both for support. I know that i will know either way on friday but its the not knowing that really gets to me. I pray for bfps for all of us. I am gonna try and relax about it all but i know that wont happen really xxx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Morning girls,

So, I've tested this morning at 9dp 5dt and it's a BFP! In massive shock so did two tests which both showed the same result thankfully. We're cautiously over the moon (if that's possible) and also completely terrified but so relieved to finally see a positive test.

Hoping that you both have the same result, keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk congratulations that is fantastic news. I am so happy for you. Lets hope that there will be two more that will join you on friday xx

Kirsty how are you? Xx

I had to change my pjs twice through night due to sweats. I have had some cramping this morning so i suppose it can go either way really. Im sure i will find out before friday as i usually have spotting before test day xx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Woohoo *Pipmunk*! Absolutely cracking news for a Wednesday morning  So pleased for you. I bet you are in a state of surreal shock now!

*Tw1nk82*... I'm ok thanks.. isn't this week dragging or what?! Also sweating at night and still have cramps and backache. Yes, difficult to call either way really. I'm the same as you and will have spotting by tomorrow if it hasn't worked. I'm constantly back and forth to the ladies at work on dreaded 'knicker-watch'! Sorry for TMI!

xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks girls   xxx 

I am in total shock but very happy to get this far. We have our 6 week scan booked for 19th so that's the next milestone to aim for / panic about! I was sick earlier too so hopefully that's a good sign.

Tw1nk, I know everyone's different but I had back ache (like period pain) for a day or so that came in waves plus a pulling sensation. Then yesterday some weird pin prick type things low down which the nurse says it's totally normal. Hopefully your cramps will be a good sign Xx

Kirsty, oh the dreaded knicker watch!!!! Don't think I'll give that up for a while. Def one of the worst bits of the 2ww xx

I have good feelings for you both, hope the last day of waiting isn't too horrible will be thinking of you Xxxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Pipmunk it wont be long until your scan. What a lovely christmas present for you. Who would have thought that sickness would make you feel better. It is brilliant news for a wednesday and i do hope you have passed on the bfp baton   xx

Kirsty i know what u mean about knicker watch i am with you on that one xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi pipmunk how has your day been? Has it all sunk in yet? xx

Kirsty how are you hun? I have been on constant knicker watch all day long. I have had cramps again today but had the tmi runs three times today so maybe it has been that. So OTD tomorrow heres hoping we both get bfps   xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Tw1nk,

It's starting to sink in and am a mixture of excited and v nervous. Seems such a long way to 12 weeks though, need plenty of things to keep me occupied and to stop the fretting! 

Best of luck for OTD tomorrow both, will be thinking of you - sending lots of good wishes for 2 positive results! Xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Morning girls,

I'm a coward and STILL haven't tested!  It's absolutely terrifying me to be honest.

Decided to wait until tomorrow morning and test with DP.  On a week day he leaves for work before I'm up in the morning you see.

I'm still quite crampy, but no spotting.

Good luck Tw1nk !!!  xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi ladies well we got a good positive blood test today. Happy but very cautious after our miscarriage. Kirsty good luck with testing tomorrow no spotting is a very good sign xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Tw1nk that's such fantastic news! Congratulations  hurray! Xx

Kirsty, wishing you all the best today - good luck xx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks pipmunk xx

Good luck today kirsty xx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

Just checked in to see how you are doing and two big congrats are in order! Pipmunk and Twink that's great news! 

I will be starting injections on Xmas Eve! So getting my head back in the game and its great to read that you both have BFPs, give me hope! 

Best of luck for happy healthy pregnancies.
Xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Olive how exciting that you will be starting treatment on xmas eve. Sending positive vibes your way for a lovely positive outcome xxx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

I got a BFN this morning sadly. My OTD is tomorrow, but figured the hcg should be high enough now as I'm 11 days past transfer.  I've cried and cried.... All these BFNs just get harder and harder.  Praying for a miracle something changes!

So pleased to hear your news Tw1nk.  Many congrats!

Xxx


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so sorry kirsty i know it is heartbreaking. Big hugs to you and your DH i am hear if you need to talk xx


----------



## Pipmunk (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry Kirsty . Sending a big hug to you and also here if you need to talk. It's such a cruel process. Thinking of you xx

Lovely to hear from you Olive, hope you are feeling well. Best of luck for your cycle in Jan and thank you xx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks girls...  I appreciate your kind words xxx


----------



## KKH (Feb 1, 2013)

Kirsty, I'm so very sorry to hear your news, I really was hoping and praying that you would get the result that you so wanted and deserved.  You hope for goods news for everyone on here, but I'd looked at your signature and really really hoped that you would get the break that you deserve this time.  You must be incredibly strong to have been through it so many times, and I really hope that you continue to have strength and don't lose hope.

  Thinking of you   

Kx


----------



## Sushi Lover (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks *KKH*... yes, I've been through the mill and back that's for sure. Problem is, another bit of hope is distinguished after each BFN... so I feel quite defeated at the moment. Hoping I can bounce back.

xxx


----------



## missndy (Oct 30, 2013)

Congratulations ladies   Pipmunk and Tw1nk82... may you have a happy healthy 8 months ahead.

Kirsty i am soo sorry about your bfn; you are in my prayers

ME: i am on day 11 still busy with Lucrin and estrofem; i am also taking merticorten my scan is on the 13th this Friday


----------



## BabyDancing14 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey, mind if I join you?

I'm 28 and hubby is 33yrs old. I have a lot of scarring to my tubes as I had a multiple abdominal surgeries as a baby. I've also had other surgeries throughout life, including radiotherapy, so we was referred to the clinic after 2yrs of trying naturally.

I had IVF with ICSI in September '13 and achieved 5 blastocysts. We transferred 1 grade 5AA but I bled 3 days after transfer.

I am now on FET #1- process as follows:
20/12/13: Start Norethisterone, stop 15/1/14
16/1/14: Start Buserelin, stop 3/2/13
20/1/14: Scan- Start Progynova
29/1/14: Scan
x2 embie transfer est: 3/4 Feb '14- start Gestone injections and Cyclogest pessaries

I am excited about this cycle but you just never know what's going to happen do you.

Good luck ladies xx


----------

